# Anybody feeling generous??



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in need of 4 sections of 4 or 5 foot diameter Aristo or LGB track and one Left Hand Aristo or LGB Switch Are they called R1 switches) Used would be great.

Let me know how much, I would even be willing to make some sort of a trade. I have no idea how much this would be worth. I do not even know if I can buy individual sections of track.

You can contact me via email.
John


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

John, I do have lgb R1 switches (left & right), think at least one each with electronic mechanism (works??) I got these 10 yrs ago from a gent in Phx where they were indoor only. Think they have gone on e-bay for around $30 for plain one. Hopefully someone knows of recent auction prices. Whatever a fair price is, fine by me. 

Ted Nordin


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

John,
I have a box of Aristo 6.5ft diameter track that I am looking to sell. It is listed in the classified section if you are interested. If not, I know I have around 8 LGB 4ft diameter and a bunch of Aristo 4ft diameter track pieces. I will let them go at a good price.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John... I have both.. email me..


----------

